

Beautiful Reading via Flex 4 - joubert
http://anirudhs.chaosnet.org/blog/2009.09.01.html

======
m_eiman
I prefer using my Readability bookmarklet:
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
joubert
It doesn't work for me with HN.

~~~
thamer
It is mostly for articles, not for forums: as you can see in the example, a
single column of text is displayed. Threaded conversations do not fit this
model.

------
tremendo
Getting redirected to <http://sdf.lonestar.org/> Where is this article/tool?

~~~
shadytrees
The user's quota was exceeded.

<http://anirudhs.chaosnet.org/>

~~~
anirudhs
There is a mirror of the article at:
<http://anirudhsasikumar.net/examples/readefine/>

The actual tool is at: <http://readefine.anirudhsasikumar.net/>

------
thejash
This is great. It looks like something I've always wanted, but never realized
until now--a much more pleasant way to read text on a computer.

------
reedlaw
Seeing this makes me want to learn Flex. Wonder if there's anything like this
but open-source?

~~~
karzeem
The Flex SDK is free, but Flex Builder (the IDE) is not.

~~~
reedlaw
I meant something like the Readefine application.

~~~
lowdown
He says this will be open shortly in the article.

------
johnohara
I have nothing against Flash. I use it for creating tutorials. But can this
kind of page be rendered to (x)html using Tex (LaTex)?

